# *HELP* Emergency--Death Hang



## Ghostery (May 13, 2013)

So I've heard about Vertical Death Hang. and that the fish will probably die in a few hours. My fish is experiencing it right this moment. (It fits the description of "death hang" of various sites and pictures) 
I only just bought it yesterday, I really don't want to lose it so quickly. And i'm not really sure if it's Death Hang or a Swim bladder issue yet...
It still swims but i feel that it's belly is dragging it down or something. to make the fish vertical. And it struggles to gasp for air at the surface. I can tell that the fish is still energetic and has enough energy to swim up to gasp for air, but the vertical, and apparently "death hang" thing is really starting to freak me out. And when it is resting at the bottom of the tank it lays on one side of its belly. (Not a good sign.)

Sorry for posting 2 help threads in a day, but I'm panicking right now. Is there anything I can do to help the fish now? (immediate treatment to make it feel better) other than upgrading tanks and buying water conditioners? (which I can't do now)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Is his abdomen bloated looking? Can you post a picture of him?

Do you have Epsom salt? (100% magnesium sulfate. No dyes, perfumes or additives.) You can get it here at supermarkets and pharmacies, but I don't know the availability in Malaysia.

Also, can you fill out the form below, please? This will give us more information.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, I found your previous thread. It looks like this is a new betta, and the tank is 800 mL. The water temp is fine. 

If you can get Epsom salt: Mix 1 teaspoon of Epsom salt into 4 L of room temperature water. Stir until the Epsom salt is completely dissolved.

1) Remove about 25% of the water from his tank.
2) Replace it with the new Epsom salt treated water.
3) Wait 15 minutes. Remove about 25% of the water from his tank. Replace it with new Epsom salt treated water.
4) Repeat this process three more times. (Four water changes total, over the course of an hour.)

5) Mix up a new batch of Epsom salt treated water. 
6) Starting tomorrow, remove 50% of the water. Replace it with new Epsom salt treated water. Do this every day for up to a week.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You could try Methelene Blue. It oxygennates the fish among treating other things. I wish I would have had some. I just lost two. This site has info on it. You can also look at fish medication on this site for more info on it.

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2009/07/fish-baths.html


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Here is info on Methelene Blue but not sure it will do any good


> Useful treatment in hospital tanks or as a double strength bath to treat fungal, bacterial, and parasite infections.
> 
> •	Also useful as a bath for ammonia poisoning.
> •	Can be used for transportation (shipping) of fish as it prevents disease spread and is a hemoglobin transfer agent allowing more oxygen in crowded environments.
> ...


How did you acclimate the fish into his new home and did you use water conditioner? 

Is he floating vertically and not moving at all? Or does it look more like his tail is weighing him down- and he still has energy like he is trying to swim but for some reason can't? 

Can you get a pic?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I just saw the other thread and that there are 3 fish in very tiny homes.

You can have one tank and divide it to hold 3 bettas. The best way to do this is with a 10 gallon or equilivant sized tank and divide it 3 ways. Larger tanks are actually easier to take care of in the long run then smaller ones - especially if you add a filter and cycle the tank. Then you only need to do one small water change a week to remove harmful toxins from the water and gravel vaccume the floor to get out uneatten food. 

If this guy does not make it, and you stay with only 2 then you can divide a 5 gallon tank so each fish gets about 2.5 gallons of water. I know alot of people insist that they are fine in teeny tiny bowls but I am pretty sure they are not happy in them. That would be like us spending our whole life in something the size of a bathroom.


----------



## Ghostery (May 13, 2013)

My worst fears confirmed. 
Rivaille didnt make it and died around 4~6am(GMT+8) this morning (
I'm devastated. 
Thanks for all the help guys, I really appreciate it and will keep all of it in mind for the care of the other 2 fish.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

poor fishie


----------

